# Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet June 12 - $15 (bloomington,minn.)



## dave the wave (May 18, 2016)

25th. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET

SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2016

PENN CYCLE - BLOOMINGTON

Valley West Shopping Center
3916 West Old Shakopee Road
Bloomington, Minnesota

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's 25rd. annual show and swap meet will be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington on Sunday June 12, 2016. Address is Valley West Shopping Center, 3916 West Old Shakopee Road. This promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. You could win the "Best of Show". Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room so no advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.

HOURS:
Vender Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 2 pm
Admission $2 Swap Space $15 Bike Corral $2

MORE INFORMATION:

Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook or call: Gary 612-202-2900


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (May 26, 2016)

It's really called the Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club. This is our 25th. year of the swap meet and show. Should be great!


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 10, 2016)

free bump...


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 13, 2016)

no one took any pictures!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 17, 2016)

no one has said it was a good show and no pictures


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 23, 2016)

here 's a few pics.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 24, 2016)

thanks so much dave the wave super nice pictures and the bikes are awsome!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------

